

Show HN: Test and edit tilejson in the browser - andrewljohnson
http://static.gaiagps.com/tilejson-tester/

======
andrewljohnson
This is a pretty quick hack we did, because tilejson is useful in our apps,
and we started to get lots of support requests for help making/importing
files.

------
detaro
Error 404?

